# Coffee to go



## jazyk

Jó napot!

Hogy mondják _coffee to go_ magyarul? Valószínűleg tudjátok, hogy szó van kávéról, amit vettünk boltban és ittunk máshol.


----------



## ib343

kávé elvitelre


----------



## jazyk

Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## ib343

Nagyon szívesen!


----------

